# Free Quilt Patterns?



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

Would you mind sharing your favorite sites for free quilt patterns? I am especially interested in miniature quilts and folk art themes.

Thanks!

Carol


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

www.quilterscache.com

and 

http://www.caroldoak.com/free-quilt-patterns.php


I think you can get different sized ones from each site.

I'm sure others will be along with more sites, as one of our ladies does some beautiful minature quilts.

Angie


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I have to agree with Angie but if you google "free quilt patterns" you will get thousands and thousands.


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

AngieM2 said:


> www.quilterscache.com
> 
> and
> 
> ...


Thanks!

Carol


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

cc said:


> I have to agree with Angie but if you google "free quilt patterns" you will get thousands and thousands.


There sure are. It's overwhelming! That's why I thought I would see if there were any favorites and standouts so I could narrow it down. 

Carol


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

I just saw this one at Moda Bake Shop - Framed In Quilt. It's an all over scrappy bed quilt design. So it may be more for someone with a scrap stash to use up. I sent it to my niece, and she already has a quilt top nearly finished - using blue scraps from her stash.

Three layouts are shown. My niece did the 3rd one. I will probably do the 1st one.

http://www.modabakeshop.com/2011/05/framed-in-quilt.html#more


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Here are my two favorite sites for free patterns:

Mary Quilts http://www.maryquilts.com/ Her quilts are fairly easily and have fabulous results.

Quiltville http://www.quiltville.com/ Gorgeous patterns and great results, but Bonnie Hunter is notorious for using lots of LITTLE pieces. I have made a lot of her quilts and LOVE them all.

Hope this helps! Can't wait to see other favorites, though I need NO MORE temptation right now as I am still trying to finish up what I have going! lol


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

MacaReenie said:


> Here are my two favorite sites for free patterns:
> 
> Mary Quilts http://www.maryquilts.com/ Her quilts are fairly easily and have fabulous results.
> 
> ...


Added to my list!

Carol


----------

